# Wartezeiten beim Arzt



## Ashaqun (22. September 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffedgemeinde,

Mein "Aufregthema" heute sind Wartezeiten beim Arzt. Ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Wieso macht man einen Termin, wenn man sowieso 2 Stunden warten muss? Ich möchte euch mal ein paar Beispiele nennen, die ich sehr schlimm fand.

Vor einiger Zeit war ich als Paketdienstfahrer bei einer bekannten Firma tätig. Dort hat man Arbeitszeiten von 6 Uhr morgens bis teilweise 17-18 Uhr Nachmittags. Für einen Arzttermin bleibt also relativ wenig Zeit. Da ich auf meiner Tour einen Orhtopäden hatte, der auch regelmäßig Pakete bekommen hat, fragte ich dort nach. Ich hatte Probleme mit dem Knie und wollte da mal nachschauen lassen. Die Sprechstundenhilfen (2 wirklich fette ungepflegte Weiber) machten für mich einen Termin eine Woche später aus. Ich betonte mehrmals, dass ich während meiner Arbeitszeit den Termin wahrnehmen müssen und wirklich nicht unnötig warten könne. Dies wurde auch mehr oder weniger verständnisvoll aufgenommen. Am Tag des Termins beeilte ich mich also den ganzen Morgen wie ein Verrückter, um rechtzeitig da sein zu können. Ich war sogar noch eine Viertel Stunde zu früh. (Meine Arbeit war aber noch lange nicht gemacht). Ok, ich setzte mich ins Wartezimmer... und wartete. Nach ca. 20 Minuten ging ich dann zur Rezeption und fragte, wielange es denn noch dauert, da ich ja quasi auf der Arbeit bin. Zur Antwort bekam ich eine wirklich patzige Antwort, dass man als "Neupatient" bei Ihnen mal mindestens 1,5 Stunden Wartezeit einberechnen müsste. Bitte was? Wieso mache ich denn einen Termin aus, wenn ich sowieso 1,5 Stunden warten muss? Darauf hin bin ich natürlich gegangen, weil 1,5 Stunden Warten für mich gleichbedeutend mit ca. 4 Stunden mehr Arbeit gewesen wäre.

Solche Geschichten kann bestimmt doch jeder von euch erzählen oder? Man macht einen Termin aus und muss schon mal grundsätzlich 1 Stunde warten. Wieso ist das so? Sind die Sprechstundenhilfen einfach zu unfähig um gescheite Termine auszumachen? Komischerweise ist das z.B. bei meinem Zahnarzt anders. Da bekommt man einen Termin und wird sogar am Vortag noch angerufen und auf den Termin hingewiesen. Man wartet dort höchstens 10 Minuten. Wieso funktioniert das dort und bei anderen Ärzten nicht?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Kenne ich auch. Ist bei meinem Rheumatologen zumindest so. 
Bei Zahnarzt, Hausarzt und Chirurg war es nicht so. :X
Ärgere mich auch immerwieder ...


----------



## Konov (22. September 2009)

Ist ein leidiges Thema ^^

Wenn ich zum Arzt muss, was relativ selten ist, ärgere ich mich auch tierisch, wenn ich dann ewig warten muss.
Meistens ist es aber so, dass sich die Wartezeit irgendwo bei einer halben bis Stunde einpendelt. Und das geeeeeeeeeeeeeht ja grad noch so. ^^

Alles darüber ist aber - bei vereinbartem Termin - wirklich nicht mehr schön, grade wenn ich bedenke wie voll meine Tage sind manchmal, da sitzt man wirklich nicht gerne länger als MAXIMAL eine Stunde im Wartezimmer. In der Zeit kann man noch 10 andere Sachen erledigen.


----------



## Natar (22. September 2009)

- reinkommen
- wo bleibt die gefechtsmeldung? schreien
- anmelden
- 2 min warten
- auf den Tisch hau "ARZT, DAHER"
- Vorgesetzter holen. Wieso halten sie ihren Zeitplan nicht ein? Das ist nichterfüllt meine Herrschaften
- 2 min warten
- drankommen

Spass beiseite, war schon ewig lange nicht mehr bei einem arzt, aber mag mich gut an die alten zahnarztzeiten erinnerern (stunden mit mickey mouse heftern beschäftigt)

jaja das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Rekord liegt bei mir bei fast 2 1/2 Stunden Wartezeit. <.<
Termin war um 9 ...


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

naja, die Ärzte lassen einen ja net zum Spass warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn eine Fachärztin für Neurologie und Psychatrie gut und daher weiß ich da en bisschen was von der anderen Seite
Notfälle müssen drankommen und zwar ohne wenn und aber
die Abrechnungssysteme der gesetzlichen Kassen sind bescheiden (ich glaub die sehen 15min pro Patient vor und danach wird bestellt)
sobald das Patientenbudget voll ist (etwa Mitte des Quartals) zahlen die gesetzlichen Kassen fast nichts mehr (glaube nurnoch 25% oder so) wesshalb Privatpatienten bevorzugt werden (als Privatpatient wartet man deutlich kürzer) weil welcher Arzt arbeitet für etwa 10€ pro Stunde?

Zahnärzte haben da den Vorteil das es relativ wenig Notfälle gibt
Sie deutlich genauer abschätzen können wie lange etwas dauert weil "handwerklich"

Und bevor man sich über die Ärzte aufregt solle man sich lieber über die Kassen aufregen. In welchem Beruf außer dem des Arztes gibt es 60h Schichten?


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

lol das is ja mal gar nichts..........
vorletztes jahr im sommer hab ich meinen unterarm an ner glasscheibe verletzt der arm war offen und es hing ein fetter hautlappen dran runter. der arm war bis zum knochen aufgeschnitten und das blut spritzte raus. schnell mit nem handtuch verbunden und meine freundin hat mich zum krankenhaus mit vollgas gefahrn. das ging haarscharf an der pulsader vorbei. am krankenhaus angekommen schnell reingerann zur rezeption. mein t-shirt war fast komplett rot und mein gesicht auch, ganz zu schweigen von meinem arm. 
da sagt die blöde otze zu mir....setzen sie sich erstmal ins wartezimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weiß nich mehr genau welche wörter gefallen sind aber die alte hab ich erstmal zusammen geschrien obwohl ich sonst n schüchterner und ruhiger mensch bin^^ hab irgendwelche türen aufgerissen bis ich nen raum fand mit nem arzt drinnen^^ oh man alles muss man selber machen ^^ naja der arzt sagte mit nach 27 stichen das es ein wunder is das ich nich schon umgeklappt bin bei der menge blut die ich verloren haben muss
sowiel zu wartezeiten^^


----------



## Reo_MC (22. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> [...]



Das ist ja echt brutal Oo...


----------



## Juryx (22. September 2009)

kenn ich nur zu gut, wenn ich zum zahnarzt muss site ich auch immer gute 1,5-2 stunden i wartezimmer und bin dann selber nur 15 minuten im behadlungszimmer.
der plant für JEDEN patienten 10-1 minuten ein aber viele vor mir sind dann 30 minuten drin.
ÄTZEND


----------



## neo1986 (22. September 2009)

früher musst ich sau oft 2-3 h warten also als ich noch kind war.....das letztemal lange gewartet hab ich als ich mein bein gebrochen hatte......warn aber nur^^ 1,5h.....wenns mir heute zu lange dauert und es nicht dringent ist sag ich ich geh wider heim wenn ihr zeit für mich habt ruft an und gehe.....


----------



## K0l0ss (22. September 2009)

Ich muss 2-4 Stunden *immer* warten. Aber dann meldet man sich an, geht nochmal vor die Tür, spazieren, isst einen Döner oder so und kommt dann wieder. Ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Ist aber nur bei meinem Hausarzt so, bei dem ich aber Stammpatient bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Bei meinem Zahnarzt bin ich meistens fertig, bevor der eig. Termin anfängt^^.
Bloß 1 mal war ich in der Augenklinik, da hats keine Ahnung wie lang gedauert. glaube so 4 Stunden.


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2009)

ich war mal mit einem kumpel skaten, hehe, der fleigt hin und bricht sich den arm, ist auf ein rail gefallen,beim grinden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er fährt zum krankenhaus, xD , das war so 10 uhr und wann kommt er dran?! 1uhr nachts oO! und dann nimmt ihn nur so eine Arzthelferin dran,guckt kurz drauf und meint zu uns: Der is ja gebrochen!. xD naja um 2 uhr war dann sicher das er dableiben musste.^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2009)

einerseits ist man froh darüber, dass sich der arzt zeit nimmt und gute arbeit leistet.....andererseits regt man sich über lange wartezeiten auf.

....ein teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (22. September 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> naja, die Ärzte lassen einen ja net zum Spass warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dem ist wenig hinzuzufügen. Deutschland verfügt über eines der Besten Gesundheitssysteme der Welt! In kaum bis garkeinem anderen Land der Welt ist gewährleistet, dass selbst mittellose Menschen eine fachmännische gesundheitliche Versorgung erhalten und alle OP's und Behandlungen die notwendig sind. Ich las vor kurzem erst *erneut *von einem Bericht aus den USA. Dem Land der angeblich unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. Kennt ihr sicher, hm? Dort verstarb *erneut* ein Patient. Ok. Soweit so komplett unspektakulär möget ihr meinen. Der Patient starb aber nicht aufgrund einer unheilbaren Krankheit oder Ärztefusch! Beides gibt es auch in Deutschland. Der Patient starb weil er versichertt war! Ja, versichert! Nun, was war geschehen? Der Patient hatte ein Autounfall und war schwerst verletzt. Binnen wenigen Minuten war ein Krankenwagen vor Ort. Leider waren zwei Krankenwagen vor Ort. Da es in Amerika nunmal leider nicht das hiesiege Gesundheitssystem gibt und das Privat-Krankenhaus eine gute und vorallem gesicherte Bezahlung durch die Versorgung eines Versicherten erhält, kam es zu einem regelrechten Streit zwischen den Krankenwagenfahrern, wer nun für diesen Verletzten zuständig sei. Wie gesagt, der Verletzte verspricht ein sicheres Einkommen für das Krankenhaus! Hingegen "Otto-Normal" in Amerika nicht versichert ist und daher nicht gewährleistet ist, dass der Arzt/Krankenhaus Geld bekommt. _(Afaik gibt es in Amerika zwar auch eine Versorgungspflicht, also das jeder versorgt werden muss, ob versichert oder nicht, aber die Behandlungsintensitäten und Prioritäten sind dort klar PRO Versichertem)_. Derweil die beiden Fahrer stritten und um deren Zuständigkeitsbereiche rangelten verstarb der Schwerstverletzte. Ihr glaubt das nicht? Ich würde es gerne auch nicht glauben, wenn es nicht das mindestens 20mal wär das ich von soetwas lese oder von bekannten höre.

Also Leute. Bitte! Bitte...hört mein Flehen! *IHR* habt *KEINE *Sorgen. Ihr habt wahrlich nichtmal eine Ahnung, was Sorgen überhaupt wahrhaftig sind! Ihr habt _Probleme _welche *selbst geschaffen* sind. Ihr lebt in einer güldenen Blase die ihr einfach nicht erkennen wollt. Herr Gott was ist daran so schlimm eine Stunde auf einen Arzt zu warten? Wollt ihr behandelt oder abgespeist werden? Ich mache jedesmal drei Kreuze im Kalender wenn ich mal wieder wegen einer schwereren Erkrankung zum Arzt muss und dieser nur 10&#8364; von mir verlangt und nicht fragt: "Sind sie eingentlich versichert?".

Den deutschen geht es schlicht weg zu gut. Sie wissen nicht mehr, was wirkliche Sorgen und Probleme sind. Wartezeit im Ärztezimmer ist kein Problem...wenn überhaupt ein Luxusproblem über derer uns warscheinlich 95% der Weltbevölkerung beneiden. Aber in diesem Luxusstaat haben selbst Hartz IV-Empfänger "Heul-Potenzial". Die unterste soziale Schicht wird in anderen Ländern umgebracht, weil diese 10 Dollar in der Tasche haben. Bei uns darf diese *fast* unterste soziale Schicht sogar noch Beschwerden einreichen, dass in deren Sozialblock nicht permanent min. 18° Temperatur in der Wohnung herrschen oder der Fernseher nicht dem Standard entspricht....Mir wird schlecht...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. September 2009)

ich musste mal bei mein hausarzt ganze 6 bis 7 stunden warten termin war um 8.00 , das hat m ich so angekotzt wo ich gehen wollte kam ich ran^^


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> [...]



Der Mensch will es immer noch ein Stück besser haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (22. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Mensch will es immer noch ein Stück besser haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Amen Bruder. Der Mensch ist ein Parasit. Nie zufrieden und von Neid, Hass und Wolllust gesteuert. Der Mensch ist das Schlimmste was der Erde passieren konnte. Und nein, ich wähle nich Bündnis 90 die Grünen!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Amen Bruder. Der Mensch ist ein Parasit. Nie zufrieden und von Neid, Hass und Wolllust gesteuert. Der Mensch ist das Schlimmste was der Erde passieren konnte.



da hast du recht....trotzdem werde ich mich nicht zum wohle des planeten opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Amen Bruder. Der Mensch ist ein Parasit. Nie zufrieden und von Neid, Hass und Wolllust gesteuert. Der Mensch ist das Schlimmste was der Erde passieren konnte.



Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch, bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man dennoch so leben sollte, wie man es will. Es sollte einem einfach gut gehen. Dem Menschen geht es nur gut, wenn er was zu meckern hat, also soll er meckern. Ich mecker ja selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (22. September 2009)

Nachtrag:

Endlich habe ich es gefunden. Das Video einer Überwachungskamera welches ich zur Untermauerung meines Beitrags gesucht habe:

Tot durch 24 Stunden warten auf einen Arzt. Aufgenommen in Amerika

Also wenn sich hier nochmal jemand *ernsthaft* wegen *zwei *Stunden Wartezeit aufregt....dem springe ich höchstpersönlich mit nacktem Arsch ins Gesicht!!

Nein, das werde ich selbstredent nich tun. Buffed.de User kennen leider keine Metaphern. Daher war es nötig dies hier explizit auszuschliessen.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Also wenn sich hier nochmal jemand *ernsthaft* wegen *zwei *Stunden Wartezeit aufregt....dem springe ich höchstpersönlich mit nacktem Arsch ins Gesicht!!
> Nein, das werde ich selbstredent nich tun. Buffed.de User kennen leider keine Metaphern. Daher war es nötig dies hier explizit auszuschliessen.



Und ich hab mich so gefreut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal, wieder was zu meckern.
Warum springt mir keiner mit nacktem Arsch ins Gesicht???? Frechheit!!!


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2009)

Ich bin seit Jahren glücklich mit meinem zahnarzt^^ Die Assistentinnen sehn wirklich gut und fröhlich aus, und der Zahnarzt (ein Kieferorthopäde) macht auf mich einen wirklich proffessionellen Eindruck. Zudem hatte ich bei den letzte 5 Besuchen nie eine längere Wartezeit, als 15 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr einen Termin abmacht, dann sorgt dafür,d ass ihr an diesem Tag frei habt! (oder zumindest Vormittags, wenn am Vormittag, sowie auch umgekehrt...). Es ist einfach entspannend, zu wissen, dass man nicht von einem Ort zu nächsten rennen muss.

Der Kieferorthopäde heisst Dr. Wehr. Praktiziert in Aarau, ind er Schweiz. Für alle, die in der Nähe wohnene. ich kann ihn euch empfehlen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Jahren glücklich mit meinem zahnarzt^^ Die Assistentinnen sehn wirklich gut und fröhlich aus, und der Zahnarzt (ein Kieferorthopäde) macht auf mich einen wirklich proffessionellen Eindruck. Zudem hatte ich bei den letzte 5 Besuchen nie eine längere Wartezeit, als 15 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht jeder kann sich dann und wann einfach mal freinehmen... mein gott wo lebt ihr bitte? ^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiss, entscheidet jeder selber, wie er sein leben leben will. Und auch, ob er dies umsetzt.
Ich habe einen Sabbat in meiner Woche. Den Samstag. Jeden Samstag mache ich nur dass, was ich will.
Ich schlafe solange, wie ich will. Ich spiel solange wie ich will. Esse, was ich Lust habe (wobei.... das tu ich auch sonst^^). Halt mache dass, was mir gut tut.

jaja, "Die Schweiz, die kanns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Dann geh mal arbeiten... dann kannste dir den Samstag abschminken...


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2009)

Glaub mir, ich arbeite^^
Ich weiss aber, dass ich ein zufriedenes Leben führe, wenn ich einen ganzen Tag in der Woche einfach nur für mich sein kann^^.
Warum sollte ich 7 tage die Woche arbeiten? Arbeite ich eigendlich nicht für mich selber? Für mein Wohlbefinden? Arbeite ich für meine Vorgesetzten? Für die Gesellschaft?
Geld hat für mich keinen sehr hohen Stellenwert. Es ist wichtig, ja. Aber wichtiger ist mir mein Leben.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Geld hat für mich keinen sehr hohen Stellenwert. Es ist wichtig, ja. Aber wichtiger ist mir mein Leben.


/argumentative niederlage inc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Von Luft und Liebe und dem Segen Gottes kannst du nicht leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen von Lehrern fällt mir auch Spontan kein Beruf ein der Samstags frei hätte und noch irgendeine Zukunft hat... jede( r)mann/frau muss Samstags bis mind. 16 Uhr arbeiten...

Und Sonntag ist Frei... aber auch nur der Sonntag, außer du nimmst dir Urlaub...

Edit: Warum macht das Forum aus ( r) ein ®?


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Von Luft und Liebe und dem Segen Gottes kannst du nicht leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man kann doch einfach weniger arbeiten?
Längst nicht alle Leute müssen 6 Tage in der Woche arbeiten. Manchmal nur 3.
Oder gibts das in Deutschland nicht, dass man nicht 100% arbeiten muss, sondern man einfach z.B. 60%?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Mit ner Halbtagsstelle verdienst du nichts...

Außer man geht für 400 Öcken zu McDonalds... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit ner Halbtagsstelle verdienst du nichts...
> 
> Außer man geht für 400 Öcken zu McDonalds...
> 
> ...


Nein das ist auch keine Halbtagsstelle.
Aber jetzt egal btt:
Ich musste noch nie wirklich lange beim Arzt warten. Länger als 30 Minuten musste ich noch nie warten.


----------



## sarika (23. September 2009)

prizipiell hab ich nichts gegen wartezeiten bei einem arzt, aber wenn man schon einen termin ausmacht, bzw wies bei mir war ausmachen muß für die U2 des babys, dann erwarte ich auch das ich innerhalb einer stunde dran bin (vorallem bei 3 ärtzten in der praxis). wenn dann aber nach 3 stunden immer noch mit einem nicht mal 2 monate alten baby warten soll und die sprechstundenhilfen sich über das babygeweine aufregen, dann verstehe ich die welt echt nicht mehr.
zuwas macht man termine....um besser planen zu können. wenn ich nichts weiter vor hab, brauch ich auch keinen termin und muß wartezeit in kauf nehmen. und es kann mir keiner erzählen das es einen notfall gab der 3 oder mehr stunden dauert (ausgenommen krankenhaus). denn in arztpraxen wird meist der rettungswagen gehohlt, wenn das akute behandelt ist (abgeben und weiter machen). 
dann sollen sie die termine doch gleich etwas anders verteilen, nicht im 5 oder 10 minutentakt, sondern eben 15 minuten. dann kann man auch einen ohne termin dazwischen schieben oder notfälle sind dann auch abgedeckt (mehr oder weniger). alles eine sache der organisation, die aber in vielen arztpraxen nicht funktioniert. wie gesagt, mir ist es meist egal, aber meine kinder finden warten doof, weil großartig was zu spielen gibt es ja auch meist nicht und die bücher kennt man nach dem 2. besuch auswendig.......


und um auf einen der vorposter zurück zu kommen. ja wir haben hier ein sehr gutes gesundheitssystem, im vergleich zu anderen ländern, aber das problem der termine ist oft eine sache der organisation. und das privatpatienten prinzipiell bevorzugt werden finde ich auch nicht ok, denn meist lassen die auch nicht mehr geld beim arzt als andere, nur der zeitraum ist vielleicht länger......



@skatero: klar kann man weniger arbeiten, aber reicht dann das geld noch eine familie zu ernähren??? ich arbeite voll mit einer 6 tage woche im schichtsystem, und trotzdem bekomm ich nicht viel mehr als jemand der hartz4 bekommt für eine familie (jeweils 4 personen haushalt). wie soll man da weniger arbeiten. ich würde auch lieber das ganze WE mit der familie verbringen, aber was soll man der familie bieten wenn kein geld da ist für das notwendigste???
deshalb erst nachdenken, dann schreiben. es lebt nicht jeder alleine oder noch bei muttern.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Also Leute. Bitte! Bitte...hört mein Flehen! *IHR* habt *KEINE *Sorgen. Ihr habt wahrlich nichtmal eine Ahnung, was Sorgen überhaupt wahrhaftig sind! Ihr habt _Probleme _welche *selbst geschaffen* sind. Ihr lebt in einer güldenen Blase die ihr einfach nicht erkennen wollt. Herr Gott was ist daran so schlimm eine Stunde auf einen Arzt zu warten? Wollt ihr behandelt oder abgespeist werden? Ich mache jedesmal drei Kreuze im Kalender wenn ich mal wieder wegen einer schwereren Erkrankung zum Arzt muss und dieser nur 10€ von mir verlangt und nicht fragt: "Sind sie eingentlich versichert?".
> 
> Den deutschen geht es schlicht weg zu gut. Sie wissen nicht mehr, was wirkliche Sorgen und Probleme sind. Wartezeit im Ärztezimmer ist kein Problem...wenn überhaupt ein Luxusproblem über derer uns warscheinlich 95% der Weltbevölkerung beneiden. Aber in diesem Luxusstaat haben selbst Hartz IV-Empfänger "Heul-Potenzial". Die unterste soziale Schicht wird in anderen Ländern umgebracht, weil diese 10 Dollar in der Tasche haben. Bei uns darf diese *fast* unterste soziale Schicht sogar noch Beschwerden einreichen, dass in deren Sozialblock nicht permanent min. 18° Temperatur in der Wohnung herrschen oder der Fernseher nicht dem Standard entspricht....Mir wird schlecht...


YAY uns gehts so gut das es uns wieder schlecht geht weil wir nicht wissen was mir mit unserem luxus anfangen können. Es langweilt uns das es uns so gut geht ist das nicht total verrück

btw: ich hab nur mal beim orthopäden 2 std gewartet ansonst eig immer zwischen 30 min und 1ner std normal sag ich mal


----------



## marion9394 (23. September 2009)

hm kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen,

bin kassenpatient und musste bei hausärzten nie wirklich lange warten, jetzt hat sich das ganz erledigt da ich einen arzt habe wo man einen termin haben muss...

aber wenn einem ein arzt nicht passt - kann man ja wechsenln, alle sind nicht so scharf auf privat versicherte... mein freund ist privat versichert, da beamter, allerdings so die vorteile konnte er noch nicht daraus ziehen, er muss ja auch warten bis er die rechnungen bei versicherung einreichen kann...

das einzig schlechte erlebnis hatte ich einmal in einer notaufname im krankenhaus... kleiner finger war gesplittert, nagel fiel gerade ab und musste ewig warten! dann hat mir diese scheißärtzin den nagel abgezupt und unten drunter draufgedrückt - "tut das weh"?? - "JAAAA VERDAMMT!!!!"

mir ist im schulsport (als ich gezungen wurde mitzumachen) auf meinen 1cm fingernagel ein basketball draufgedonnert - BÄM - durch den knochen durchgedert - knochen gesplittert.... -.- die lehrerin hat dann noch doofe witze gemacht ich soll mich wegen nem fingernagel nicht so anstellen... -.-


----------



## claet (23. September 2009)

Aber Selor triffts doch genau auf den Punkt. Das ist in meinen Augen sehr nah am Topic dran.

Es gibt doch nur 3 Fälle, wann ich zum Arzt will:
- Ich bin krank und brauch nen gelben Zettel.
- Vorsorge
- ein Notfall (Arm ab oder so)

Wie sich um Notfälle gekümmert werden müsste und wie sich drum gekümmert wird wurde in mehrere Beispielen hier gezeigt.

Wenn ich krank bin, bin ich krank und gehöre ins Bett. Der Schädel brummt. Ich schwitze wie ein Schwein. Mir ist schwindelig und ich kann kaum grade sitzen. Jeder weiß, was es dann für eine Qual ist 2h im Wartezimmer zu sitzen. Was mich an der Geschichte ankotzt. Ich mein klar, ich hab kein Termin. Ich mein okay, das nächste mal meld ich mich 3-4 Tage vorher an, wenn ich weiß, dass ich krank werde (Vorsicht Sarkasmus) -.-
Aber wenn ich dann morgens als allererstes Anrufe in der Sek wo die Praxis aufmachen sollte (Tut sie natürlich nicht, ich stand schon davor, die kommen immer 10-15 min später erst) und Frage wann ich denn kommen könnte. Dann erwarte ich verdammt nochmal, dass sie es wenigstens schaffen, dass ich maximal ne Stunde warten muss. Das find ich schon lang genug. 

Vorsorge: entweder ich nehm dafür Urlaub oder Samstags. Ich selber muss teilweise 50-55h/Woche arbeiten. Meine Freizeit ist mir heilig und teuer. Wenn ich dann einen Gottverdammten Termin mache, dann erwarte ich auch, dass der wenigstens halbwegs eingehalten wird. Es kann jawohl kaum sein, dass sich _jedes_ mal 5 Notfälle dazwischen schieben!

Ob jetzt der Arzt Schuld ist oder die Kasse ist mir Rille. Fakt ist: Die Situation ist eine Frechheit. Wenn mir der Arzt nachvollziehbar erklärt, dass die Kasse schuld ist, dann schimpf ich gerne auf die. Auf jeden Fall muss sich was ändern!


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Amen Bruder. Der Mensch ist ein Parasit. Nie zufrieden und von Neid, Hass und Wolllust gesteuert. Der Mensch ist das Schlimmste was der Erde passieren konnte. Und nein, ich wähle nich Bündnis 90 die Grünen!



Nun, diese Einstellung hat uns Mnschen aber den aufrechten Gang gebracht ...wären wir genügsam, säßen (hockten) wir immer noch in der Steppe, oder wären ausgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Selor schrieb:


> Von Luft und Liebe und dem Segen Gottes kannst du nicht leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bissel eng gesehen, wie ^^
Mir fallen spontan zwei Berufe ein, der von mir (Versicherungskauffrau) und meinem Mann (KFZ-Mechaniker) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Wartezeiten von über zwei Stunden find ich auch ne Frechheit, gutes Gesundheitssystem hin oder her! Zumal es immer die gleichen Ärzte sind, die ihre Termine nicht einhalten.
Und Privatpatienten sind hiervon genauso betroffen...weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (23. September 2009)

hab mir das eh abgewöhnt am ersten tag zum doc zu gehen...
angenommen ich hab irgendwas magen-darm-mäßiges dann geh ich heim - so schnell wie möglich - und geh erst gar nicht in ein wartezimmer... wer das nicht versteht als arbeitgeber hat nen dachschaden


----------



## claet (23. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Mir fallen spontan zwei Berufe ein, der von mir (Versicherungskauffrau) und meinem Mann (KFZ-Mechaniker)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm - also ich muss Samstags auch nicht arbeiten, aber bei deinen Beispielen halte ich es eher für Zufall..

Versicherungskauffrau .. ich weiß ja nicht was genau du machst, aber meine Versicherungstante (tschuldige *g*) muss Samstags arbeiten, sonst würde sie mich nämlich nie zu Gesicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Auto bring ich auch zu 90% Samstags in die Werkstatt und da ist immer wer.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Endlich habe ich es gefunden. Das Video einer Überwachungskamera welches ich zur Untermauerung meines Beitrags gesucht habe:
> 
> ...




Toll US and A willst du ja nicht *ernsthaft* mit Schlaaaaand vergleichen. Und 2 Std. warten auf dem Artzt, der dir nur wieder eine Rechnung in die Hand drückt, grenzt schon fast an Quälerei!


----------



## Manowar (23. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Hm - also ich muss Samstags auch nicht arbeiten, aber bei deinen Beispielen halte ich es eher für Zufall..
> 
> Versicherungskauffrau .. ich weiß ja nicht was genau du machst, aber meine Versicherungstante (tschuldige *g*) muss Samstags arbeiten, sonst würde sie mich nämlich nie zu Gesicht bekommen
> 
> ...



Selbst in der BMW Werkstatt hier, machen sie um 12:30 zu. (Aber ok,die machen ja auch pro Teil 500% mehr Gewinn,als eine normale KFZ-Bude *g*)
Ich selber muss auch nur Mo-Fr ran (natürlich wenn unglaublich viel zu tun ist oder ein wichtiger Termin ansteht,auch gern mal länger oder auch Samstags)

Ich kann mich nicht über mein Leben beklagen,aber dennoch will ich, das mein Termin auch mein Termin ist. 
Und ich glaube hier keinem einzigen, der meint "Es geht uns hier so gut" "2 Stunden warten sind nichts" etc , dass er sich nicht drüber aufregt,wenn er warten muss :>


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

also ich hab mich wie gesagt nur einmal beim orthopäden aufgeregt ansonst ises mir wumpe wi elang ich warte hauptsach ärztliche beratung bekommen!


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Versicherungskauffrau .. ich weiß ja nicht was genau du machst, aber meine Versicherungstante (tschuldige *g*) muss Samstags arbeiten, sonst würde sie mich nämlich nie zu Gesicht bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm...dann macht deine Tante etwas falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, ernsthaft, also ich bin Angestellte im Innendienst, somit habe ich Freitags Punkt 13 Uhr frei..und Werkstätten die auch am WE aufhaben?! Das sind hier bei uns nur so "ominöse" kleine "freie" Werkstätten und keine Vertragswerkstätten/händler.

Umgekehrt fallen mir aber auch kaum Berufe ein, die tatsächlich am Samstag auf haben ...Einzelhandel, Gastronomie, Zusteller, hmm ..das wars auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Apropos Gastronomie...wenn ich einen Tisch für 20 Uhr bestell und der gute Mann am Empfang sagt mir dann "warten sie noch einen Moment " und es werden dann zwei Stunden daraus... möcht wissen, welcher Arzt dann sagt : " Ist doch Ok, wenn da mal ein paar länger fürs essen gebraucht haben"


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Umgekehrt fallen mir aber auch kaum Berufe ein, die tatsächlich am Samstag auf haben ...Einzelhandel, Gastronomie, Zusteller, hmm ..das wars auch schon.
> 
> ...




Pozilei, Zoll, Krankenschwestern/Pfleger, allgemein Pflege Berufe, Kino Mitarbeiter...................^^


----------



## ROCKnLOL (23. September 2009)

was is mit uns bäckern? ^^
müssen nicht sogar die meisten samstags arbeiten?


----------



## Bloodletting (23. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Pozilei, Zoll, Krankenschwestern/Pfleger, allgemein Pflege Berufe, Kino Mitarbeiter...................^^



Standesamtangestellte, Pizzalieferanten, MCDonals/Burgerking-Angestellte .... da gibs sooooo viele. Plus/aldi/Lidl blabla muss auch geleitet werden...


----------



## vollmi (23. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> was is mit uns bäckern? ^^
> müssen nicht sogar die meisten samstags arbeiten?



Das schon, aber auch ein Bäcker der am Sonntag offen hat arbeitet nicht 7 Tage die woche sondern hat dafür an einem anderen Tag frei.

Und auch ich arbeite nur 5 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden und hab Sonntags und an einem weiteren Tag frei. Und mein Beruf ist auch nicht grad vom Aussterben betroffen. Arbeiten hier wirklich so viele Montags bis Samstags 8 Stunden?

mfG René


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Standesamtangestellte, *Pizzalieferanten, MCDonals/Burgerking-Angestellte .... da gibs sooooo viele. Plus/aldi/Lidl blabla muss auch geleitet werden*...



Fällt bei mir alles unter Gastronomie/Einzelhandel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Standesamtsangestellte ??Die machen bei uns auch um 13 Uhr am Freitag zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

willst du heiraten oder was?


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

*hust*
War das ein Antrag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei, die sind fast in jedemfall pünktlich <ggg>


----------



## Düstermond (23. September 2009)

5 1/2 Stunden bei der jährlichen Kontrolle beim Zahnarzt(Termin 10Uhr - 15:30Uhr dann dran gekommen) für 2min(!) Behandlungszeit.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (23. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das schon, aber auch ein Bäcker der am Sonntag offen hat arbeitet nicht 7 Tage die woche sondern hat dafür an einem anderen Tag frei.
> 
> Und auch ich arbeite nur 5 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden und hab Sonntags und an einem weiteren Tag frei. Und mein Beruf ist auch nicht grad vom Aussterben betroffen. Arbeiten hier wirklich so viele Montags bis Samstags 8 Stunden?
> 
> mfG René



ne ich arbeite 7 tage 6 tage 7 tage 6 tage  je 10-11 std. ca.


----------



## vollmi (23. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> ne ich arbeite 7 tage 6 tage 7 tage 6 tage  je 10-11 std. ca.



und wozu? Da hast du ja keine Freizeit in der du den Verdienst ausgeben könntest. Geschweige dich erholen.

Ich bleib dabei auch 20 Stunden am Stück zu arbeiten ist möglich solange es auch wieder kompensiert wird.
Aber bei deinen Arbeitszeiten frage ich mich ob da noch was sinnvolles dabei rauskommt und wie effektiv man dabei noch ist.

Also ich bin nach 13 Stunden nicht mehr wirklich effektiv und würde sich 10 Stunden Tag an 10 Stunden Tag reihen dann vermultlich den ganzen Tag nicht mehr effektiv.

mfG René


----------



## Martel (23. September 2009)

Bin mit einer Atzhelferin verheiratet.. und die Praxis ist oft mit unterwegs beim betrinken... wartezeiten.. ne kenne ich nicht ^^


----------



## ROCKnLOL (23. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> und wozu? Da hast du ja keine Freizeit in der du den Verdienst ausgeben könntest. Geschweige dich erholen.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei auch 20 Stunden am Stück zu arbeiten ist möglich solange es auch wieder kompensiert wird.
> Aber bei deinen Arbeitszeiten frage ich mich ob da noch was sinnvolles dabei rauskommt und wie effektiv man dabei noch ist.
> ...



weil ich bäcker gelernt habe und bei anderen bäckern is es auch nicht viel anders.
ausserdem ist die arbeit 2 min zu fuß von mir entfernt. und ich kann mich (noch) nicht woanders bewerben
weil ich seit 3 jahren meinen führerschein nich mehr habe. aber den bekomme ich in 1ner woche und 4 tage wieder^^ juhuuu dann müssen wir noch auf ein 2tes auto sparen weil meie freundin das jetzige braucht um zur arbeit zu fahren und dann bewerbe ich mich in ner großbäckerei bzw. keksfabrik.
wenn meine freundin ausgelernt hat in 2 jahren dann mache ich eine umschulung zum lebensmitteltechniker
dann werde ich lebenmittelkontroleur^^  das is so mein ziel/traum


----------



## Natar (23. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> was is mit uns bäckern? ^^
> müssen nicht sogar die meisten samstags arbeiten?



böhse bäcker
böhse brötchen


----------



## sarika (23. September 2009)

vergesst den öffentlichen nahverkehr nicht. wir fangen auch samstags und sonntags um kurz nach 4 an zu arbeiten, auch wenn die fahrpläne am wochenende nicht so voll sind, es gibt ja nicht nur eine linie.....und da ist es meist so eine woche samstags, eine woche sonntags und die dritte woche frei. arbeitszeit 45 stunden die woche, bzw 90stunden in 2 wochen. dazu sehr unregelmäßige schichten, da bin ich leider auf termine angewiesen, sonst meckern die fahrgäste warum denn kein bus kommt. die haben dafür kein verständnis......oder wie würdet ihr das finden 2 stunden auf euren bus zu warten??? manche meckern ja schon wegen 2 minuten verspätung auch wenn sie keine bahn kriegen müssen. also darf ich mich ja über ewig lange wartezeiten bei einem arzt aufregen.....und nur wegen einem arztbesuch für eine vorsorgeuntersuchung frei nehmen? da hab ich ja im sommer kaum noch urlaub über


----------



## ROCKnLOL (23. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> böhse bäcker
> böhse brötchen



böhse backen immer wieder


----------



## Wowneuling (23. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Nun, diese Einstellung hat uns Mnschen aber den aufrechten Gang gebracht ...wären wir genügsam, säßen (hockten) wir immer noch in der Steppe, oder wären ausgestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was hat die Grundeinstellung zwingend mit Forschung zu tun? Man kann auch einfach mit seinem Leben zufrieden sein und trotzdem weiter entwickeln. Ich möchte die Behauptung aufstellen, dass die meisten Erfindungen auch den Drang des Entdeckens sowie der Optimierung entstanden sind. Kaum weil jemand permanent alles negativ sieht.


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Das ist keine negative Grundeinstellung, sondern der Wunsch nach mehr! Und ich behaupte mal, dass ist es was den Mensch vom Tier unterscheidet-mit einem Quentchen Hartnäckigkeit.
Und das ist der Grundgedanke- denn nichts anderes als die "Optimierung" hat uns voran gebracht. 
Glaub doch nicht, wenn alle zufrieden gewesen wären - sich je einer die Mühe gemacht hätte aus seiner Höhle raus zuschauen-nur weil ihn die Neugier /der Forscherdrang packt^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Immer dazu schreiben, ob ihr Kasse oder Privat seit^^.


----------



## Agyros (23. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Pozilei, Zoll, Krankenschwestern/Pfleger, allgemein Pflege Berufe, Kino Mitarbeiter...................^^



In der Industrie ist 24/7 auch nichts ungewöhnliches (zumindest die Produktion "darf" arbeiten). Und es werden immer mehr SParten die am WE arbeiten. 

Wartezeiten beim Arzt ? Bei meinem Ex Hausarzt waren 3h normal, beim jetzigen ist es schon viel, wenn ich 15 Minuten warte.
Bei dem alten konnte ich z.B. nicht "mal eben" vor der Spätschicht zum Doc - allerdings kam ich mir bei dem besser beraten vor - bei dem aktuellen eher "abgefertigt". Nen Mittelmaß dazwischen wäre für mich ganz erträglich.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Fällt bei mir alles unter Gastronomie/Einzelhandel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Mutter arbeitet im Standesamt. Extrem lange arbeiten tun die nicht, aber 2x im Monat muss meine Mutter Samstags arbeiten.

Von Tagen ala 09.09.09 mal abgesehen, an denen wollen ja die ganzen Vollidioten heiraten und da ist Chaos pur.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

ab 2013 ist damit eh erst mal wieder schluss :/


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2009)

klar,wir Deutschen klagen wieder mal auf höchstem Niveau...
diese Statistik hier ist zwar offtopic,aber ich will sie trotzdem mal hier reinposten,um zumindest mal den Urlaubsanspruch in dne verschiedenen Ländern gegenüberzustellen:

Schlaraffenland Europa
Gemessen an den verfügbaren Urlaubstagen liegen die Europäer weit vor den Nationen in
Übersee. Waren die USA viele Jahre das Land, dessen Berufstätige am häufigsten ihre
Urlaubstage liegen ließen, haben sie diese Position 2009 mit nur noch 34 Prozent an die
Neuseeländer (45 Prozent), die Italiener und die Australier (je 44 Prozent) abgegeben. Das ist aber
alles kein Vergleich zu den Japanern, bei denen 92 Prozent ihren verfügbaren Urlaub nicht
komplett nehmen.
Übersicht: Urlaubstage in Europa und Übersee
Platz Land Ø Zahl verfügbarer Urlaubstage
1 Frankreich 38
2 Italien 31
3 Spanien 30
4 Deutschland 27
4 Österreich 27
5 Großbritannien 26
6 Neuseeland 21
7 Kanada 19
7 Australien 19
8 Japan 15
9 USA 13

interessant finde ich dabei die Japaner,die trotz des sehr niedrigen Urlaubanspruchs fast nie den Urlaub nehmen!!!!wer möchte hier dagegen bei uns auf seine 25-30 Tage Urlaub verzichten???
durch meine Tätigkeit im öffentlichen Dienst hab ich zum Glück auch ab Freitag Mittag frei,aber mir tun die armen Schweine im Einzelhandel leid,wie z.B. die Mitarbeiter von Kaufland die Samstags bis 22 Uhr arbeiten müssen.trotzdem leben wir hier noch dne Umständen entsprechend wirklich sehr angenehm...

btt:tja,also ich ärger mich natürlich auch wenn ich mit Termin 2 Std warten muss,aber Notfälle gehen nun mal vor.da kann man nix machen.ich weiss allerdings von einer Freundin,die in einer Arztpraxis gearbeitet hat, das der Arzt einfach aus Geldgier zwei oder mehr Termine aufeinmal gelegt hat,damit er mehr Patienten mit der Kasse abrechnen kann.da war natürlich Stress vorprogrammiert.udn wer durfte als Blitzableiter für den Patienetenärger herhalten?natürlich die Arzthelferinnen....sowas ist ne Schweinerei udn wird leider auch immer wieder von geldgierigen Ärzten praktiziert...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

und wir müssen warten.... bis der arzt kommt


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2009)

Kostenlose Heilfürsorge ist eine tolle Sache.....*höhöhö*


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kostenlose Heilfürsorge ist eine tolle Sache.....*höhöhö*



*höhöhö*?
Heilfürsorge für Buffed-Moderatoren? Hmm, das klingt nicht plausibel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da frag ich mich, in welcher Besoldungsklasse ist denn so ein Moderator?
*neugierig bin*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

gar keien moderatoren bei buffed sind freiwillige unbezahlte mitarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Ach...und ich dachte schon die Buffed Moderatoren, werden von der selben Besoldungsstelle entlohnt, wie dir Bundeswehr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Wartezeiten sind doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (24. September 2009)

Also cih hatte eigentlich noch nie grobe Wartezeiten beim Arzt.
immer ~ 15 min beim Zahnarzt und zu den anderen Ärzten geh ich eig so gut wie nie.


----------



## dalai (24. September 2009)

Ich habe bei Ärzten eigentlich nie Probleme, bei meinem Zahnarzt komme ich einfach jedes Mal 10 Minuten, bei meinem Arzt 15 Minuten zu spät, weil ich dann nur noch 5 Minuten warten muss^^


----------



## vollmi (24. September 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> In der Industrie ist 24/7 auch nichts ungewöhnliches (zumindest die Produktion "darf" arbeiten). Und es werden immer mehr SParten die am WE arbeiten.



Ist ja auch nix schlimmes. Mühsam wirds erst wenn einzelne Arbeiter 6 oder 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten müssen. Ob man fünf Tage die Woche von Mittwoch bis Sonntag arbeitet oder von Montag bis Freitag ist ja wohl egal.

mfG René


----------

